
The Rise Of Company Builders - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/16/the-rise-of-company-builders/
======
chatmasta
I am building a company on this model, and quite successfully so far. I'm in
college right now but will be hiring in the future. I'm glad the model is
finally getting some validity, as I'm sure it's a good one.

